# hms tiger



## peterlouch (Mar 22, 2012)

Anybody that served on HMS Tiger 1961- 1964, would love to hear from you.


----------



## Bob Channon (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a friend who does not use email his name is Kieth Lee if you know him make contact with me.
Bob Channon


----------



## engineer64 (Jan 21, 2013)

I joined Tiger in July 64, my first ship as an officer. I was the Engineer of the engine rooms. I had a very enjoyable 2 yrs & 4 mths aboard her.


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Did the whole 2nd Commish as LEM, Crane Driver, E r'ms & BL r'ms, Great Trip , Med & Far Flung, what were you Stoker or Tiff, I'll have a look for your name in the Commission Book.

Best Regards, Old Ships, Vic Scott..


----------



## engineer64 (Jan 21, 2013)

Vic., I was an Engineer Sub.Lt. in charge off both engine rooms.


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Engineer64,

Your surname is one of the following ? Edwards, Roue, Tongue, James, Ryan, or Sherval ?? I don't think we would have had much common ground then.

I was pals with Jock Blown ERA we used to go climbing together, no word for a long time.

Best Regards, Vic..


----------

